

Use Trello, HipChat and Github to Boost your Productivity - czzarr
http://leanpub.com/startupflow

======
tferris
The sample PDF gives some good thoughts on the HN title but this submission
feels overall more like an advertisement.

I'm interested why they recommend HipChat and not Campfire i.e.

~~~
czzarr
Hey, co-author here. this is indeed supposed to be an advertisement (we're not
the first to do that, Sacha Greif and others have done it before) but we're
also looking for feedback. we chose hipchat instead of campfire because of the
desktop app and the easier pricing.

------
RaphTal
A must-read for anyone willing to start a tech company. Some insights might
apply to other sectors though.

